# your opinions please



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I have had my TCR Rabobank edition (2009 not the SL) for about 5 months now and it's time to do something about overall weight to the bike. I have lost over 30lbs going from 177 to 145 (@11% body fat). The bike is next....
I want to start with Ti bolts. The TCR has countersunk bolts on the front derailleur hanger and rear derailleur hanger. Since I don't know the difference between a 4mm and a 5 mm button head, machine head, cap head or any other style, what would be the best way to determine what size and style bolts I need? Do I take them out and head over to my local bolt and screw place and ask them to ID them and then look on the web?
Also, I would like to replace the steel FD hanger (braze-on) with a carbon one. Anyone know where a guy might be able to get one? I don't know if the SL model has one or not...


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats to your weight reduction program! 11% body fat sounds cool! :thumbsup: 

Re your bike's weight reduction program: I'm pretty convinced, that on a $/ounce scale TI bolts don't really cut it.

How about posting a detailed spec sheet of your bike, then it would be easier to say, where the hidden fat is...  


Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*Winter project*

The ti bolts will be a winter project and will be done over the course of several months. I realize that the dollars to pounds, or ounces in this case, expenditure is not very good but it will give me something to do on the bike during the coming months. It's not going to cost thousands of dollars to do this.
I have been a Campy man most of my (cycling) life. However, since the Shimano 7900 series came out, I am very interested on giving it a try. If I had the 7800, I probably wouldn't bother, Currently, I have the stock, black, 105 on it. Besides that, there is a big blue Shimano decals, under the clearcoat, on the chainstay on my Rabobank Edition. That would bother me, running Campagnolo with a big blue Shimano sticker on my bike.
So components out of the way.....
I can't change the seatpost out. I have Speedplay Zero (SS) pedals, PRO PLT stem,(12cm) PRO PLT handlebars, (44cm) and coming soon a set of Flit Letica wheels. Saddle is nothing but the best.. Fizik Arione.
Vittoria Open 320 tires and tubes, when racing.
Cages are Rav-X carbon. Very light and actually hold a bottle even going over RR crossings.
Did I miss anything??
BTW... thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

How much does your bike weigh *exactly* now, with this setup? 

I did a quick calculation in Excel to quantify the effect of changing groupsets. The new wheelset would probably be the most effective tuning item, followed by the Dura Ace crankset.

Interestingly, the 2010 SRAM Force gruppo is lighter than the latest Dura Ace 7900, at a lower cost.

If possible, please do let me know the bike weight! I'm curious, how far off my calculation is!  

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!! You did that for me???
I will certainly get back to you. I have tried SRAM before and like it alot. I might just go with Force. 
Thank you very much...........


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd go with the wheels first.


----------



## new2steel (Sep 20, 2008)

Wheels..


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Wheels it is...........


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you already below the UCI limit (6.8 kg - 15 lbs)?


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Weinbergfahrer said:


> Interestingly, the 2010 SRAM Force gruppo is lighter than the latest Dura Ace 7900, at a lower cost.


Force may be abit lighter but the dura ace 7900 is a better group overall. you will have superior performance with the crank, brakes, shifting.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*just started*

Just started to disassemble my bike for the winter. I started working in the gym last monday and am a little sore, but I'll get past that. Plan on doing the spin class thing 3 times a week to keep my cardio up.
Sold all the 105 stuff on ebay. Kept my Zero SS pedals and WH-RS20 wheels.
I plan on Sram Force grouppo, Arione saddle, and PRO PLT stem and bars ( don't know what model on the bars yet ).
Wheels will be Flit Letica.
I will have to use an adapter for the Force crank because I have the BB86 bottom bracket.
When I get everything together, I'll have Andy and the gang at Competitive Cyclist in Little Rock AR. to put it all together. They built my BH and did a wonderful job.
I am trying to find some alloy bowties for my Zeros. Can anyone help?


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi arinowner,

great news that your project is on the way!

Please do me - and everyone else interested in 'weight-tuning' - a favor and make a note of all individual component weights. That will take a lot of guesswork out of questions such as: should I invest in a lighter stem or seatpost?

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*sure thing*



Weinbergfahrer said:


> Hi arinowner,
> 
> great news that your project is on the way!
> 
> ...



Unfortunatley, I all ready shipped out the 105 stuff without weighing them. I had to get the stuff out ASAP. I like my 100% feedback rating on Ebay. However, I will weigh everything that I put back on the frame. Right down to the bottom bracket. It may take awhile so please please be patient.
I discovered something last night as I was cleaning the frame cranny by cranny. I believe that the stock water bottle bolts are not made of any metal what so ever. They feel like plastic ie nylon. I am going to do some research and find out for sure. I'll keep you posted.


----------

